

The hacker's guide to getting press - jgonzalez
http://customerdevlabs.com/2013/09/24/google-news-api-mturk-press?hn=1

======
skmurphy
This seems committed to a "big bang" launch model. It's often more useful to
give different perspectives on your product and your startup to different
writers depending upon their audience's interests. This seem more about how to
automate the mass email of a one size fits all press release. You are probably
just as well served by a service like e-releases.com, including supplementary
material, if you want to get the same message in front of a lot of reporters
in a short period of time.

~~~
justinwi
Fwiw, I've used press release services like this in the past, and haven't
gotten coverage like this. No doubt a targeted approach per author would be
more effective than mass email, but from my experience, this certainly more
effective than a press release.

~~~
skmurphy
My experience has been that ereleases.com is a cost effective vehicle for
getting the word out (I have no relationship to them other than as a
customer). Part of the variance our different outcomes may be due to market
focus and differences in content of the release.

Mass e-mailing reporters you have no relationship with strikes me as a poor
way to make a first impression: I would spend the same time cultivating
relationships with a key set of reporters who write for an audience likely to
be interested in your company or product.

The risk to me in the blog post is that you are suggesting to technical
startup entrepreneurs that they can code their way out of developing some
necessary relationships with bloggers and reporters.

------
mhoroszowski
I've used MTurk before to find emails and I know that part works. The Google
news API to get leads is ingenious!

